# Looking to live w. BF but previous turned away ...



## jjjjk (Mar 22, 2012)

My boyfriend and I have been in a relationship for 6 months and we'd like to live together for a few months (not permanent residence, just under 6 months). 
However, we previously tried to have me come stay w/ him in November. Unfortunately, I was turned away and fingerprinted, etc. Apparently the amount of luggage I had did not match my intentions? I was essentially accused of lying to the border officials. As I was not able to prove my ties to Canada ... I was given the "paper", listing things I would need to re-enter the US. Boyfriend is now flagged and searched every time he attempts to return to the US (he visits every 1/2 months for about a week).

Now it's been a bit and we're looking to try again. To my knowledge, they would have told me if I was banned/ineligible. Much planning is going to happen this time to prevent any problems. 
Here's my problem:
- I'm living w/ my parents at the moment.
- I'm not enrolled in school (we were thinking perhaps enrolling in the US might work?).

What are my options? Is this a lost cause?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jjjjk said:


> My boyfriend and I have been in a relationship for 6 months and we'd like to live together for a few months (not permanent residence, just under 6 months). ).?


There is no such option in US immigration. WVP is intended to ease border crossings for tourists.



jjjjk said:


> However, we previously tried to have me come stay w/ him in November. Unfortunately, I was turned away and fingerprinted, etc. Apparently the amount of luggage I had did not match my intentions?
> 
> 
> jjjjk said:
> ...


----------



## jjjjk (Mar 22, 2012)

> There is no such option in US immigration. WVP is intended to ease border crossings for tourists.


WVP? Are you meaning to say staying in the country for 6 months?



> However, we previously tried to have me come stay w/ him in November. Unfortunately, I was turned away and fingerprinted, etc. Apparently the amount of luggage I had did not match my intentions?
> What were your intentions? What do you mean by "apparently" and "essentially" and "was given the paper"? What do you need to reenter the US?


"Apparently", "essentially" used because the Border Patrol was very non-specific in their reasonings/explanations. I'm still unsure as to what's going on, but that is what I managed to discern from the situation. There's something to this situation I forgot to include, which is that my boyfriend convinced me that I could state that I was staying for less than six months and then extend my stay, re-entering Canada if I was denied. As you can imagine, this went well. From what I've read, the paper that's given quite often is one that asks for Proof of employment, proof of permanent residence, proof of funds, etc. Ties to Canada. I received this same one. 




> You cannot just enroll - you have to apply and be admitted. Part of the student visa interview is proof of liquid funds for the first year tuition and living expenses plus the source for the remainder of the studies. What do you consider your ties to Canada?


 I have a means of obtaining the funds to attend school in the US; is it possible to be sponsored? If so, who is acceptable as a sponsor (would probably be my Mother)?. I have very few ties to Canada, which is why I'm here asking questions! Proof of Employment/Paystubs is the most immediate option for me right now.






> Most of those in an LDR work within the perimeters of the laws of the respective country and either get married or split up.


Would you mind elaborating on this? I assume you mean the most concrete option is to get married? I hear there are some nasty complications involved there ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jjjjk said:


> WVP? Are you meaning to say staying in the country for 6 months?...


I do apologize - VWP Visa Waiver Program which does not apply to Canadien citizens. You are Canadian citizen? This allows up to six months in the US; final decision lies with US immigration at point of entry.




jjjjk said:


> "Apparently", "essentially" used because the Border Patrol was very non-specific in their reasonings/explanations. I'm still unsure as to what's going on, but that is what I managed to discern from the situation. There's something to this situation I forgot to include, which is that my boyfriend convinced me that I could state that I was staying for less than six months and then extend my stay, re-entering Canada if I was denied. As you can imagine, this went well. From what I've read, the paper that's given quite often is one that asks for Proof of employment, proof of permanent residence, proof of funds, etc. Ties to Canada. I received this same one. ...


You were there. What "paper" are you talking about? I am trying to make sense out of this. I would contact the nearest US Embassy as it sounds like you have been refused entry. I am guessing here - it may have been suspicion of intended immigration. I do not know what was said and what took place!!! You may or may not need a visa to enter the US now. Please let us know what you find out.

Your BF has you play with fire.






jjjjk said:


> I have a means of obtaining the funds to attend school in the US; is it possible to be sponsored? If so, who is acceptable as a sponsor (would probably be my Mother)?. I have very few ties to Canada, which is why I'm here asking questions! Proof of Employment/Paystubs is the most immediate option for me right now....


You have to show the money! Read up on J1 visa on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. Very detailed explanations of every step of the way.







jjjjk said:


> Would you mind elaborating on this? I assume you mean the most concrete option is to get married? I hear there are some nasty complications involved there ...


Yes, laundry in my case.


----------



## jjjjk (Mar 22, 2012)

> I do apologize - VWP Visa Waiver Program which does not apply to Canadien citizens. You are Canadian citizen? This allows up to six months in the US; final decision lies with US immigration at point of entry.


 Considering my situation, would I even be eligible? I would most certainly be refused at the border ...





> You were there. What "paper" are you talking about? I am trying to make sense out of this. I would contact the nearest US Embassy as it sounds like you have been refused entry. I am guessing here - it may have been suspicion of intended immigration. I do not know what was said and what took place!!! You may or may not need a visa to enter the US now. Please let us know what you find out.


 Sorry for the lack of clarity on my part! Most of the reading I did turned up the same piece of paper ... So I assumed it was common knowledge, my bad. It's a piece of paper stating, "At this time, you are being refused entry to the United States --" and then listing the things I would need to "prove my intentions" and my "ties to Canada". It seems to be suspicion of intended immigration, yes. I was thinking of contacting the Embassy, but would I contact the US Embassy at the border where I was refused (in this case, NY)?








> You have to show the money! Read up on J1 visa on travel.state.gov or uscis.gov. Very detailed explanations of every step of the way.


 This seems very straightforward ... So I would most definitely end up in an interview somewhere, and I'd have to show them the money ahead of time? Would this be enough, or would I need "ties to Canada" still?








> Yes, laundry in my case.


LOL. I was referring to being accused of Immigration fraud, though! Apparently, getting married before 2 years together is very suspicious to Immigration?



Thanks a ton for the help! Really!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jjjjk said:


> Considering my situation, would I even be eligible? I would most certainly be refused at the border ...!


I do not think you are eligible for non-visa border crossing anymore. See below.




jjjjk said:


> Sorry for the lack of clarity on my part! Most of the reading I did turned up the same piece of paper ... So I assumed it was common knowledge, my bad. It's a piece of paper stating, "At this time, you are being refused entry to the United States --" and then listing the things I would need to "prove my intentions" and my "ties to Canada". It seems to be suspicion of intended immigration, yes. I was thinking of contacting the Embassy, but would I contact the US Embassy at the border where I was refused (in this case, NY)?!


I would contact the one nearest to you but with facts in hand. Please let us know what you find out. Repeat the answers and write them down.




jjjjk said:


> This seems very straightforward ... So I would most definitely end up in an interview somewhere, and I'd have to show them the money ahead of time? Would this be enough, or would I need "ties to Canada" still?!


Did you read up on requirements and the process? Yes, yes and yes.




jjjjk said:


> LOL. I was referring to being accused of Immigration fraud, though! Apparently, getting married before 2 years together is very suspicious to Immigration?!


You can get married in Vegas this afternoon - if you hurry:>) Marriage and immigration are two seperate entities. One day or two years - you still have to go through the immigration process. 



jjjjk said:


> Thanks a ton for the help! Really!


Good luck!


----------



## jjjjk (Mar 22, 2012)

> You can get married in Vegas this afternoon - if you hurry:>) Marriage and immigration are two seperate entities. One day or two years - you still have to go through the immigration process.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


 THanks for the good tidings, hehe. After being married, my situation would change? I would still be denied 6-month entry?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jjjjk said:


> THanks for the good tidings, hehe. After being married, my situation would change? I would still be denied 6-month entry?


Here we go again - marriage and immigration are two seperate items. Being married to a US citizen does not change anything related to immigration. You have no to enter the US but under the requirements of your citizenship/circumstances set forth by US law. Your spouse has to sponsor your Green Card. You have to go through the process of immigration as immediate family member of a US citizen. That will allow you to move your center of life to the US. While you are a Green Card holder your times spent outside the US are restricted until you apply and are granted US citizenship.


----------



## jjjjk (Mar 22, 2012)

twostep said:


> Here we go again - marriage and immigration are two seperate items. Being married to a US citizen does not change anything related to immigration. You have no to enter the US but under the requirements of your citizenship/circumstances set forth by US law. Your spouse has to sponsor your Green Card. You have to go through the process of immigration as immediate family member of a US citizen. That will allow you to move your center of life to the US. While you are a Green Card holder your times spent outside the US are restricted until you apply and are granted US citizenship.



Thanks, yeah. I just didn't understand it the way you explained.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jjjjk said:


> Thanks, yeah. I just didn't understand it the way you explained.


Read up on K1 and CR1 until you think you have information overload. Then reread it. Take notes. Figure out what will work for you. Let us know when you get stuck.


----------

